# Anyone ride with a protective vest?



## BiddySueHanna (Apr 19, 2015)

I am getting a protective riding vest while I tend to trail ride all the time..I rather be more safe just in case, and I always ride with a helmet too. As we get older, we tend to not heal so fast. A close friend doesn't ride anymore, so she is giving me her new Tipperary riding vest....size medium....so I'm hoping it fits..

Does anyone else ride with a protective vest?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't have one now but I intend to get one of the CO2 impact vests like motorcyclists use when I start driving/riding more. It's expensive but I would rather pay for a protective item up front than a doctor's bill down the line. I like the fact that they deploy quickly and without frightening the horse.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I might ride in one if I could find one that fits.....I have to go to the bull rider section to get one!! All of the English styles run REALLY small. At least the ones I have had a chance to try on!


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Mulefeather said:


> I don't have one now but I intend to get one of the CO2 impact vests like motorcyclists use when I start driving/riding more. It's expensive but I would rather pay for a protective item up front than a doctor's bill down the line. I like the fact that they deploy quickly and without frightening the horse.


When you ride in the CO2 vests you're usually supposed to have a regular best underneath, just in case. I wasn't sure if you were aware, or planning on doing that, but I just wanted to let you know! I was just informed about this a little while ago, maybe I'm the only one who wasn't aware. 😂 idk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I ride with one when i'm jumping. It took me awhile to find one that fit right since I am err.. well... endowed lol. I am planning on getting a co2 vest and a new tipperary vest to wear under it. I love the new tipperarys. The older ones were not Beta certified but the new ones are. Which I plan on getting.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

greentree said:


> I have to go to the bull rider section to get one....


 I have a bull rider vest:lol:. I purchased it because I could get it in store (and thus try it on on the spot) and it was more within my price range rather than the English style safety vests. I don't wear mine all the time - just when I suspect spirited debate may erupt over the amount of saddle time I will be allotted by my green horse.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

My mother tried to make me ride with one when I was a teen. However I felt so restricted that I thought I was far more likely to fall off with the vest.

I think they can be good but be willing to pay to find the right one that fits you well. This is not something I'd be buying online or sight unseen.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a four foot nuthin' friend who rides with one as she has so many broken bones from an old car accident.

She had a heck of a time finding one that not only fit her comfortably but didn't weigh as much as her horse, for her tiny frame.


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

I like protective vests. I wish more people wore them. I know it doesn't matter, but I feel kind of stupid when I'm the only one wearing it. I feel like I get looked down on as a "scaredy-cat", when the reality is I've got a toddler at home and bills to pay, and I can't afford to be injured. It's a simple and easy precaution that's worth it to me.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I do. Every time I get on a horse I wear my helmet and my vest. Regardless of what horse I'm riding or for how long.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I do. I custom ordered a cheaper version of Tipperary on EBay last year. I'm wearing it every time I'm in the saddle, I forget I have it on, even in hot weather.


----------



## stressgirl37 (Jan 18, 2014)

*vest*

Yes, I started wearing one a few years ago. I have the Airowear and I really like it. I got used to it easily and it doesn't feel bulky to me. I recently got bucked off a friend's horse and landed on my back. I know this vest helped minimize my injuries (just muscle soreness). I know a lot of people think if you're a good rider, you shouldn't need a helmet or a vest. even the most trusted horse can trip or be startled by something- you just never know.


----------



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

I never used to think of it for anything other than XC, but I've been thinking about it a LOT nowadays.

My friend at my barn wears one and she let me try it on when I was riding one day. She said to me, "Better safe than sorry. I usually ride it while jumping." I tried it and it fit my back and shoulders, but...my friend is significantly small for her age and I am also pretty...well...endowed up there, if you will. It clipped in the front but didn't cover the front of my body, for it was too small. I realized it looked pretty silly on me. She was wearing a child's medium! Yikes. And those things run small as it is. 

Yesterday, I was jumping and didn't wear a vest - horse bucked, I fell, and landed hard on my back. Going to the doc to get it checked tomorrow. Hoping nothing serious, but God, do I wish I had that stupid small vest on. It probably would've helped my back a lot. I'm planning on getting one when I have the money because I'm starting to see it as a necessity. People become paralyzed from falls quite often. I figure if you have the choice to save yourself a fatal spinal injury, why not invest in it? I'm sure I'll feel much safer when I find one that fits me. Those things are sturdy and can definitely soften the impact of falling/getting stepped on! 

Any recommendations for cheaper, yet quality vests? I see ones on Amazon for $200-400. That's crazy!


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Jul 16, 2013)

My mare recently turned 5 and we are just starting under saddle. I ride in this:










It is not a fancy one, but does the job well and is not too bulky. Although I am quite tall (188cm or 6'2), I opted for S-size - gives me freedom while still protecting my spine quite well. Bought 2-3 years back for around EUR 25 if my memory serves me well.

I also had the "amazing" opportunity to test it when my mare bolted upon me getting on her (got spooked by something in addition to a predator crawling on her back) and before being able to take control of the reins. She managed to develop good speed before sharply turning and I fell spectacularly - hit the back of my head and the centre of my back/spine on dirt that was somewhat elevated - there were two distinct areas under impact and I felt it well. Fortunately helmet did its job and the vest too. Could have been a lot worse.

This happened two months ago - right now she has improved significantly, but I still go with the vest and a helmet. Hopefully no need for more testing, but you never know with a young horse or with any horse for that matter.

Here she is to add some beauty to the post:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I sold my vest because I didn't think I would jump again after a knee injury. I will, but I didn't really like that vest that much anyway so I don't regret selling it.

I used to always jump in a vest, and I wore it riding breakers while I had it (to begin with). When I've sorted myself out enough to buy a new one I'll be spending more money, so I can get one I can actually BREATHE in. I'm not even very well-endowed in the chest area but I just couldn't breathe freely in my vest. And I'm tiny (and have A-cups) so I don't know what fuller figured ladies do!


----------



## FancyIllusions (Jul 8, 2015)

I love my Tipperary Eventer Protective Riding Vest. I'm tall and slender but fairly well endowed, and an XS fits me perfectly. It's cut low in the front so you don't have the whole issue of trying to pack yourself in up top. I used to only wear it for eventing, but then I fractured my ribs (in a non-horse related incident) and I wore it during my recovery period. It was the only way I could justify to my fiance that it was safe for me to be riding, because my ribs were protected! I'm still recovering so therefore still wearing it on a daily basis for all of my riding, but I don't think it'd be a half-bad idea to wear it in the future if I was doing anything with a higher "spook factor" than a usual ride.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I was actually thinking of getting one as when I was 11 I ruptured my kidney and I was told if I fell really badly again I could lose the kidney..


But I am also well endowed in the chest area  so I have no idea what would be a good vest.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

My eBay link didn't work. The seller's name is Whisper2002. He sells them for 85$. They are not certified, but they are a carbon-copy of Tipperary. I had it custom-made for me as I don't fit in any standard size (I'm short!)
I'm very happy with the quality and comfort.

This is me riding in it.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I bought one when I had my 4 year old, and I'll be dusting it off and using it when I start riding my 3 year old on the trails.


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm just over 5' and have a small build - do you know where she got hers? Nothing fits me. 
Also, I checked out the Ebay vest suggested above (the one by Whisper2002). It looks great and like I could get a good fit and would be something I'd actually wear. Do you think the padding is at least close to equivalent to the name-brand ones? I trail ride.

I'm an 'older' novice rider... I always wear a helmet. I've looked for a vest but gave up. My friend broke some ribs a few years ago working with a young horse, and bought a vest afterwards... but never wears it because it is BULKY.






walkinthewalk said:


> I have a four foot nuthin' friend who rides with one as she has so many broken bones from an old car accident.
> 
> She had a heck of a time finding one that not only fit her comfortably but didn't weigh as much as her horse, for her tiny frame.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I own one... but I never wear it xD
/Can'tRememberIfIPostedInThisThreadOrNot


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I had a really bad horse accident a few years ago and when I got out of the hospital and casually mentioned to my horrified husband that my broken ribs and internal damage should be healed enough to ride in a couple of months he almost fainted lol. Then he went out and bought me a hit air vest. It looks bulky but it is comfortable. I never knew I was supposed to wear a vest under it or perhaps with this model you don't need to. I used it a lot the first few months but as my fear subsided and my confidence slowly came back I used it less and less. I now only wear it if it looks like my young horse is having a very bad day or on the first rides of the season after the horses have had months off. I almost always ride with a helmet though. I will try and attach a link to the one I have

Hit Air Airbag Vests and Jackets: Airbag Vest JV Equestrian


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I think the air vest sounds like a great way to go, because it combines a lack of bulk with superior protection. I'm afraid part of the high cost (as well as the ridiculous requirement to wear another vest underneath) is related to liability concerns.

For a cheaper alternative, there is a lot of protective gear for motorcyclists that might be helpful on a horse. Here's a vest from Joe Rocket that is set up to hold a back protector, and suggested retail is just over $50.










There's a lot of stuff like this out there, mesh protective jackets with back protection, elbow and shoulder pads. They don't have the heavy padding around the ribs that is designed into an eventer vest, so less protection from a kick or getting stepped on.


----------



## BiddySueHanna (Apr 19, 2015)

*i rode 10 miles on a trail ride with 8 other riders.....I had full gear on, helmet and riding protective vest. There were 4 riders without helmets, which I totally disagree with, daredevils. I would rather know I'm safe and very well protective and know j will come home with no broken bones. *


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Body protector*

Hiya and hiya greentree race safe body protectors are what we have here.
You can adjust them on the side by draw strings.
My one is bespoke as I asked for 2 colours quaterd and have shoulder protective pads as well.
It also has a plastic mover lope for medical advice if your found injerd after a fall.
I also have a race safe cross country shirt to match and a jockey silk to.
I brought it for canter for a cure.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Cross country shirt*

Sorry I pad won't let me send multiple pictures.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Jacky skull cap silk*


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Shoulder pads*

Shoulder pads for added protection.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Folly:


> I'm just over 5' and have a small build - do you know where she got hers? Nothing fits me.
> Also, I checked out the Ebay vest suggested above (the one by Whisper2002). It looks great and like I could get a good fit and would be something I'd actually wear. Do you think the padding is at least close to equivalent to the name-brand ones? I trail ride.


 It's exactly like the Tipperary vest. I compared them side by side and the padding is as thick and firm, in the same places. I'm under 5' tall (short!). The eBay seller has a custom option that is about 10-20$ more than the regular vest, but worth it for anyone who doesn't fit in regular size.
I trail ride alone. I broke a few ribs some years ago, not fun. Riding will always be a risky sport, but I chose to minimize the risks.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Love the pink, Michaelvanessa!


----------



## BiddySueHanna (Apr 19, 2015)

*I never trail ride alone just in case, something happens.....it's the same as going out snowmobiling....travel in pairs.....*


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you - I will probably order one of those shortly. I haven't bought one yet because nothing ever fits. This seems to solve that problem! Much appreciated. 




Eole said:


> Folly:
> It's exactly like the Tipperary vest. I compared them side by side and the padding is as thick and firm, in the same places. I'm under 5' tall (short!). The eBay seller has a custom option that is about 10-20$ more than the regular vest, but worth it for anyone who doesn't fit in regular size.
> I trail ride alone. I broke a few ribs some years ago, not fun. Riding will always be a risky sport, but I chose to minimize the risks.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

